# WIP Underworld Lycan sculpture



## nakira2ca (Jan 25, 2006)

Being a huge werewolf fan I thought I would try sculpting some of my favorite werewolf movie creatures starting with the Lycan from the Underworld series. I still have a few tweaks in the anatomy before I start detailing but I am pleaseed with his progress:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent start!!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

the pose on the wolf is great!.. can't wait to see the finished sculpt!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking good so far. I too look forward to seeing the finished result. What medium are you using for the sculpting?


----------



## nakira2ca (Jan 25, 2006)

Xenodyssey said:


> Looking good so far. I too look forward to seeing the finished result. What medium are you using for the sculpting?


Thanks! I am using Super Sculpey Firm. The armature is sculpting wire with 2part epoxy for bulking.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent! Good to see some original sculpting going on out there!


----------

